# Totally addicted to pigeons!



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Evans racers trapping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPJF51DhAYQ

18 pigeons trapping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE6iHDkr4qQ

All the pigeons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDuUbu3Dask

My Frillbacks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugphyZQUO2c

Out on the roof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okHLMrbi8hc

Luke


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice videos, Halve those pigeons are mine though!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL! No fighting!!
Enjoy the videos and I lke your lofts. Look open and well ventilated and the birds look healthy.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Chris, do you have any close up shots of your frillbacks? the kite and the almond in particular I'd like to see the colour and curl


----------

